# قديســات



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2011)

*










القديسة حنة والدة العذراء مريم












أم النــور



القديسة ادروسيس














القديسة برناديت










القديسة يوستينا
والقديس كبريانوس







القديسة بيلاجية التائبة







**










القديسة ريتا
















القديسة اربسيميا
















القديسة ابراكسيا















القديسة تاييس














*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2011)

*
القديسة دميانة والانبا توماس







القديسة ايرينى












القديسة بربتوا














القديسة تقلا













القديسة مونيكا












الشهيدة فيرونيا 

















القديسة مارينا












القديسة بربارة











القديسة مريم المصرية















القديسة مهرائيل














القديسة رفقة












القديسة كلير












القديسة فيلومينا العجائبية












القديسة لوسيا














القديسة اجنس















القديسة يوليطة وكيرياكوس












*


----------



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2011)

*القديسة ادروسيس*







*القديسة* أغاثا

​




*القديسة* سانت تريزا






القديسه سانت كاترين






القديسه كاترين الأسكندريه






القديسه برباره






*جسد القديسة* الشهيدة ايريا *سابينا* 






الشهيدة ايريا *سابينا* 






​*

*








القديسه هيلانه







*القديسة* بريجيتا السويدية


​










*القديسة* سينكليتيكى العذراء














*القديسة* اربسيما العذراء







*القديسه* ايريني






*القدِّيسة* أولغا التقيَّة






*القديسة* ماريا فوستين


​





القديسه تماف أرينى



​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2011)

*





**القديسة أوجينيا 






**القديسة كسينيا ( إكساني )






**القديسة (ميـــلانيــــا)

*
 *





*

*Media Upload*
 *Sign Up* 
*Tools*
 *My Images* 
 ​ 
 *



* ​ 
*


*​*القديسة العظيمة امنا سارة 






**القدِّيسة أولغا التقيَّة





**القدِّيسة فوتيني






**القديسة اكويلينا

* *




*
 *






* *










**القديسة الشهيدة في العذارى بيلاجية*

*





**القديسة مريم المجدلية

*​*القديسة مسكنتــــــــــة وولديها
*
*






*​*القديسة مرثا ومريم






القديسه أليصابات أم يوحنا المعمدان*


----------



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2011)

*











الأم دولاجى

* 

*Media Upload*
 *Sign Up* 
*Tools*
 *My Images* 
 
​ 
 *




*​*






**




*​*القديسه تريز 
*
*





**القديسة فوستينا رسولة الرحمة الالهية














**القديسة كلارا - **قديسة أسيزي*​*من تجميعى
*


----------



## king (30 يوليو 2011)

بركاتهم تكون معانا ومع المنتدى


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2011)

king قال:


> بركاتهم تكون معانا ومع المنتدى


آمين .. شكرا جداا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## soso a (31 يوليو 2011)

جميل يا استاذ 

الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> جميل يا استاذ
> 
> الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


أشكرك جداا . ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------

